# 2014 Gran Fondo 2.0 LE



## btx (Apr 19, 2008)

Trying to decide on my first CF roadie. I like the idea of an endurance bike. It's similar to what I have now, and I do lots of big mileage rides with plenty of climbing. 

So, I've pretty much narrowed it down to the Giant Defy and the Gran Fondo 2.0 LE. The Gran Fondo is only about a $100 more expensive, but is much better equipped (Ultegra -- I really don't see a ton of info on this bike on the net. Am I missing something? What did they skimp on to hit this pricepoint? Compared to the Giant, I'm not seeing it. 

I liked both. The Gran Fondo may be a *tad* more upright than I'd like, but I suspect I could adjust that away on the stem (although I wouldn't for now). My current steed (Giant OCR1) has a very similar geometry. The difference between the Defy and the Gran Fondo doesn't seem like much, so I'm leaning towards the Fondo.


----------



## Mr645 (Jun 14, 2013)

The Gran Fondo is a solid bike, and the factory set up will have the bars at maximum height. All of the spacers below the stem and the step upright. The 2.0 LE is the best value compared to the 2.5 and 3.0LE builds. The 2.0LE is custom build for Performance Bike, so it does not appear on the Fuji website, but it's the same mid range frame used in the 3.0, 2.0, 2.5 series of bikes. C5 carbon frame, and FC440 fork


----------



## dd123 (Sep 14, 2012)

btx said:


> Trying to decide on my first CF roadie. I like the idea of an endurance bike. It's similar to what I have now, and I do lots of big mileage rides with plenty of climbing.
> 
> So, I've pretty much narrowed it down to the Giant Defy and the Gran Fondo 2.0 LE. The Gran Fondo is only about a $100 more expensive, but is much better equipped (Ultegra -- I really don't see a ton of info on this bike on the net. Am I missing something? What did they skimp on to hit this pricepoint? Compared to the Giant, I'm not seeing it.
> 
> I liked both. The Gran Fondo may be a *tad* more upright than I'd like, but I suspect I could adjust that away on the stem (although I wouldn't for now). My current steed (Giant OCR1) has a very similar geometry. The difference between the Defy and the Gran Fondo doesn't seem like much, so I'm leaning towards the Fondo.



I am also looking for a new CF endurance road bike
I ride Felt z85 and like it.
The problem with me is: I don't feel much of a difference with any bikes I test ride.... Felt, ridley, roubaix , fuji etc.

I may go for Fuji GF 2.0 LE since I like the color and value.
ON top of the Performance warranty + double or triple points back would sweeten the deal.


Thanks


----------



## Mr645 (Jun 14, 2013)

I was on the fence about my Altamira. I had a $1000 budget and this was on clearance for $1399. It was a 2012 model and I bought it on fathers day 2013. Why Fathers day you ask? Because Performance as triple points on any bikes over $999 that day. So suddenly $1399 was close enough  My Altamira has been a great bike


----------



## btx (Apr 19, 2008)

For the sake of follow up, I did purchase the Gran Fondo, and boy, after my first sixty miler I have to say it exceeded my expectations greatly. It is just downright fast and comfortable. It will take me a while to dial in the fit, but so far, so good. I did miss my old triple on climbs greater than 10%, but other than that -- it is just awesome. I may swap out the wheels for the Vuelta Corsa Lites on my old bike. I find it curious that it came with an aluminum seat post. This is my first carbon bike, so it may be more the upgrade than anything specific to the Fuji, but I was shocked at what Strava looked like after my first ride (nothing like blowing away PRs early in the season and out of shape). It really ate up the crappy chipsealed roads around here too. For what I paid, if it holds up, I'm a happy camper.


----------



## dd123 (Sep 14, 2012)

btx said:


> For the sake of follow up, I did purchase the Gran Fondo, and boy, after my first sixty miler I have to say it exceeded my expectations greatly. It is just downright fast and comfortable. It will take me a while to dial in the fit, but so far, so good. I did miss my old triple on climbs greater than 10%, but other than that -- it is just awesome. I may swap out the wheels for the Vuelta Corsa Lites on my old bike. I find it curious that it came with an aluminum seat post. This is my first carbon bike, so it may be more the upgrade than anything specific to the Fuji, but I was shocked at what Strava looked like after my first ride (nothing like blowing away PRs early in the season and out of shape). It really ate up the crappy chipsealed roads around here too. For what I paid, if it holds up, I'm a happy camper.


Good deal,

I am also looking at this..
May pull the trigger soon..

thanks


----------



## Vanquiz (May 12, 2013)

Im also seriously tempted to switch my 2010 SL1 with 2014 Fondo 2.0 from Performance bike.

Last time I asked, the sales rep said they gonna have triple points weekend next month, so perhaps will be the same time like last year, on Father's day like mentioned above.


----------

